# Utah Bear Units



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

It's that time of year again....starting to plan my hunts for this coming year. I have 9 bear points and am getting to the point where I can draw a lot of the better areas. I would like to start my homework early, so for those that have hunted bears over bait in Utah...

Which Units would you recommend?
Spring or Fall? 
Am I better off to draw a unit like the Nebo or Wastach West or wait for the San Juan??
What bait tends to work the best? Any good baiting tactics?

As you can tell, this baiting bear thing will be new to me. I plan on getting a few books / magazines to get some ideas, but figured many of you have some good information. 

Let the dreams of a big, blonde rug on the wall begin!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha! Thats funny, I'm right there with ya, 9 points and debating what to do!

I've spent a lot of time hunting/pursuing bears on Nebo, Wasatch west, and the Manti.
And there's no dought, Bear numbers on these units are at an all time high, BUT,
It's still not a 'gimmi hunt'. Bears can be difficult creatures at times!

The thing about these 3 units is, there's tons of human activity, and hounddoggers.
If hounding, these bears RUN!,, and you need major dog power to hold one up...
And with baiting , the bigger bears can go nocturnal.

9 points will pull amost any of the spring hunts, most of the fall too, except La Sal.

I've really been eyeing over the premium tags, ,looks like its going to take 10 points
to get those bonus tags. Im kinda stuck to the spring hunts anyway,
just to busy in the fall to mess with bears  

One other thing I'm doing, might recomend it to you to, I'm waiting to see the
2013 tag numbers, and hunt dates. The spring units that are extented to June
can be MUCH better for the archery/bait permit. 
Better access and more bear activity


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Please kill the bear on the coop creek unti. Bjorkman please. The dang buggers are everywhere.


----------

